# Let's talk dog beds



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Basically what the title says. What kind of dog bed do you have and why? The dog bed we currently have he doesn't like to really use and prefers the ground to it. He has also ripped up all his crate mat beds. 

The only "dog bed" he ever really enjoyed using was the bed topper from our old mattress, but it started to really smell and became uncleanable so we have to get rid of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had a Coolaroo together for 15 minutes. It's been claimed. And they are on sale on Amazon for $26.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Old ratty blanket. It doesn't bother me when it starts to get shredded...


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Tasha won't lay on anything but the floor.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

I use a toddler mattress for Kaya. She loves it and has never tried to shred or ip it. It goes in her crate which she loves to spend her time in. She does have a blanket on top which I wash from time to time.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Does the queen size bed in the guest room count?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro has a wrought iron single day bed, with 5 large pillows and a bolster. I've owned it over 2 decades, it wasn't bought as a dog bed. The bolster and pillows were purchased when we were staging our previous home for sale. Kind of embarrassing how regal he looks when he's on it. He likes sleeping under it as well. Plus a crate, a cotton rug in the living room, and 2 separate rugs on my bedroom floor, one situated with good airflow from the airconditioning, the other situated sheltered from airconditioning. A dog kennel with a front porch for outdoors, never used, and the back seat of my Yaris for commuting. He likes the cool floor tiles in the hallway as well.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My Senior GSD has two beds that are her old dog bed covers with a memory foam pad inside. I bought a twin sized memory foam pad and cut it up to fit in her bed covers. I would get her a super nice small mattress but she would probably trip on it. My puppy prefers to sleep on the floor but also sleeps on the bed or couch if she's cold…I bought her a fancy new bed from Bass Pro shop and the first day I had it in her crate she ripped it up…so she dosent like dog beds apparently.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Some of my favorites...and I am a connoisseur of dog beds lol...

#1 custom made toddler bed I had done for my old dog years ago. Still have it, still a pack favorite (get a waterproof mattress cover), 4" firm foam, 4" memory foam. In hindsight, 2" memory foam would have been sufficient. Have a second toddler bed with 2" memory foam topper held together w/waterproof mattress cover and fitted sheet. Also a favorite.

We have one giant Big Barker that has never been a real hit (too firm?) ? My pup who just passed 80# and is about a mile long is starting to enjoy it because besides my bed, it is the only one he can stretch out in.

Big Barker's crate bed I really love. Tough cover, waterproof, thick enough. A+

A boarder of mine brings his K9 Ballistics chew proof bed, similar the canvas big barker, good bed for chewers.

An old denim bed that has shredded memory foam in it, no idea manufacturer, but they all love this bed because it is more nest like.

Unsupervised puppy gets his Kuranda cot and a Primo Pad in his kennel. This is standard for my boarders who chew, are young, ect. Like both a lot. Pup has had a Primo in his crate since day 1. Puke and other stuff wipes right off, softer and quieter than a crate pan.

I got the Kuranda w/vinyl for cleaning/sanitizing/durability. But am thinking of getting him their mesh cot because he gets so hot and night and it might help him sleep better. Edit: the vinyl doesn't make him hot, the kuranda is not in the bedroom. He just gets hot sleeping on regular beds and we have radiant heat so he can't use the hardwood to cool off. So I thought maybe putting the mesh cot in bedroom would solve his problem, we will see


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Kuranda Bed - got this for Mayzie when she was a chewer almost 10 years ago. Still going strong. 









Since they no longer chew, they each have one of these orthopedic Dr. Foster's and Smith beds:









And then also this thicker Dr. Foster's bed:









Mine both like their beds and almost always choose them over the carpet. They are also both allowed on our bed but not on the couch.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

one day I will get kuranda beds for outdoors, but for indoors, I trend towards Costcos flavor of the month. I don't bother with the round/cedar beds that they stock year round - I like beds that keep their shape better.... but they always have some sort of step above that in the $40ish category, and very thick ortho!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kuranda beds are fantastic, but they are pricey. We have two in the garage pen. In the house, the dogs have fleece pads in their crates, or they just sleep on the carpeted floor.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm...my first shepherd liked to stretch way out, and my second liked to curl up in a ball. I think I will have to wait to buy nice beds for my next pup until I see how he likes to sleep! I had to leave my first guy's crate open at night, because he stretched w-a-y out!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau flips over the Kurunda bed and drags it around though Tilly loves it. Coming up with a way to secure it. He would just as soon lie on the concrete. But I will say moving pads are a hit and don't get torn up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Costco beds are decent and cheap, or Delgado has a toddler bed and mattress in the bedroom which he loves


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

K9 Ballistics orthopedic crate pad. If she's not in the crate, she's got "her" chair. She's never minded her crate and has often chosen to nap there, but she sure goes in there to rest a LOT more now that we bought the pad. I'll be buying a second to go in her spare crate.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have two of these beds and after more than a year they are still in fantastic shape. Not for lack of they dogs digging in them, thrashing them about, using them as tug toys, and generally sleeping on them. The foam is still cushy and they come in an assortment of colors that allowed me to match them to the decor in my bedroom and livingroom. I found mine for cheaper at PetSmart though. I wouldn't pay $200 for a dog bed. I did pay $75 though. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Martha-Stewart-Pets-Memory-Foam/dp/B00PITNRCG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1460434755&sr=8-5&keywords=martha+stewart+dog+bed[/ame]


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

dog bed? You mean the expensive giant fluffy toys, to be torn up.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I have a couple of the large rectangle beds from Costco which are good support but my boy gets too hot on them eventually. I don't want him routinely laying/sleeping on the hardwood or tile. I would really love to find a truly cool (temperature) mattress for him in the house, I'm relegated to wearing sweaters year round! I use an orthopedic foam from Petsmart in the car, fits perfectly.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> dog bed? You mean the expensive giant fluffy toys, to be torn up.


It was a foe and it was vanquished!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

These FYDO beds are great! I bought two in 1997 shortly after they opened for business, and they lasted a very long time. One lasted 11 years and I only threw it out because my older dog peed all over it and I gave up on it. The other one is still floating around, but wearing out now after 18 years. I bought two new ones last year and my dog loves them.

For Your Dogs Only - Bagel Beds


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The round Costco beds are cheap, nice-looking and fluffy, but they compress and don't last well. The filling is is not good quality. They're not any of my dogs' first choice to lay upon if they are more than 1 year old.

For longevity, the best quality/value proposition I've been able to find is these orthopedic foam beds, through Groupon:
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-ultra-plush-or-faux-fur-pet-mattress

The JUMBO size is about 4" thick. The covers are washable (though it takes 2 people to get the cover back on because they're tight). They hold up much better than the Costco beds. My dogs all love them, and they'll jostle to be the first to claim that bed. At about $35 (inc. shipping), they are a great deal.

Once in a while, Tuesday Morning gets some very high quality (memory foam) beds in at great prices, but it's always hit-and-miss as to what they'll have at any given time.


----------



## kmarnob (Feb 25, 2018)

Is there any special bed recommendation for German shepherd? It's size is quite large and have arthritis problem.


----------



## caritu (Jul 20, 2020)

Whoa, it's really bad that he tore up all his beds. I had a similar problem with my dog. He never liked dog beds, as he liked to sleep with me. It was very difficult to find a good bed that he liked. I found one, but over time it started to smell, so I had to throw it away. I started looking for a bed that was similar in shape and color, but with one difference. It must be washable. A friend of mine advised me to look at pupsterpassion.com , which has a lot of articles on washable beds. When I found something similar to the one that was before, he really fell in love with her and now he rests only in this bed.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

We got a cot from 'Chewey .com' as we were setting it up Saint just knew it was for him and immediately took to it.

btw a dog trainer had one to teach the dog to 'place'...took the wife a while to warm of to it though. She didn't want to sacrifice floor space.

The canvass ripped out twice but Chewey graciously replaced it and the present one has lasted over a year.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lots of old threads popping up.

I use Kuranda beds. They last forever. 

I also have an assortment of cheap fluffy beds around that get washed until they die and then get replaced. It's mostly my senior dog that uses them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If I had a puppy (i.e. a chewer), I’d get a Kuranda. I just have the Coolaro cots since I haven’t had a puppy in almost 4 years. I didn’t think my dogs would ever get on a cot, but they’ve all loved it.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like a resurrected thread. I like those cots, may try one to see how it lasts. What I typically do currently is buy moving blankets from Harbor Freight. They're cheap and padded.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I use comforters from Goodwill. I can wash them anytime, they dry fluffy. They can be used in any room or the car. I also have 2 dog beds I picked up on sale. They DO look better in the family room. When they get chewed or torn, just throw them away. Jake made his last trip to the vet wrapped in one. Sad day, but I would not have wanted to keep it after he passed away on it. Every time I would look at it...
I also had a crib mattress for the old pit bull with arthritis in his spine. Don't know whether it helped or not, but he liked it.
Frankly, I think dogs are so good at making themselves right at home, it doesn't matter what bed you choose.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

After my dog keep obliterating beds and sleeping in the floor, I gave up on them. He occasionally sleeps in the couch, but outside or on the floor are his preferences. The puppy sleeps in his kennel at night and I put a blanket for him to sleep in in there. He’s about 50/50 on using it though.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I never even had dog beds for the first 4 GSD I had, never really thought about the need for it as our bedroom is carpeted. I got talked into one for the older pup (now 6). He loved it and I got broken  

We pretty much have gone with Costco and now have one in the TV room, the living room and two in the bedroom (6 year old and 7 month old GSD) NO dogs on the bed 

But the problem is they are big, the pup at 7 months has already outgrown the 42" bed


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> I never even had dog beds for the first 4 GSD I had, never really thought about the need for it as our bedroom is carpeted. I got talked into one for the older pup (now 6). He loved it and I got broken


You got broken! Between Agis peeing on beds as a puppy and shredding others, most recently poor Neb's (he's 12) giant bed, our three now have a king-size bed they share with two humans and occasionally two cats. I think we'll wait until Agis is a bit less of a puppy (he's 11 months) before shelling out for something nice for the dogs again. 

(We were on vacation last winter in a cabin up north with a king-sized bed, and despite Neb's bed making the trip, we had three dogs in bed every night for 16 days and still had lots of space - so swore to replace our queen bed at home (which to be fair, was also on the list of beds Agis had peed on when younger - he went through a phase of peeing on soft things).)


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

We have a variety, partly because I like spoiling my dogs. Very popular is the oh-so-cheap Amazon product that they love and which is lightweight and easily moved from room to room or even out into the yard when we want to do stuff out there. And then there's the luxury product, probably only viable in the UK but they might ship abroad. And finally, the favourite bed of all... MY bed! ;-)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> You got broken! Between Agis peeing on beds as a puppy and shredding others, most recently poor Neb's (he's 12) giant bed, our three now have a king-size bed they share with two humans and occasionally two cats. I think we'll wait until Agis is a bit less of a puppy (he's 11 months) before shelling out for something nice for the dogs again.
> 
> (We were on vacation last winter in a cabin up north with a king-sized bed, and despite Neb's bed making the trip, we had three dogs in bed every night for 16 days and still had lots of space - so swore to replace our queen bed at home (which to be fair, was also on the list of beds Agis had peed on when younger - he went through a phase of peeing on soft things).)


Not a chance I'm having a dog of any size on the bed.....it's bad enough when they watch from the floor


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Not a chance I'm having a dog of any size on the bed.....it's bad enough when they watch from the floor


Our beagle licks our feet...talk about a mood killer! (We actually do have a cushion on the floor we banish him to now...Agis has yet to destroy it)


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

My side, of the split king, with a Sealy Tempur-Pedic mattress , on an adjustable base.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Roscoe has lost his privilege to own one. He gets the floor or the crate with the bare metal. When he stop shredding and eating his beds, I might consider it again. He is not allowed on human beds or couches either. Yes, I run a tight ship and he only gets what he earns.


----------

